# Curran bridge



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Curran covered bridge near Cottage Grove Oregon


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful, I look forward to seeing your art and see how you handle certain elements in the scene.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a really good piece Oregon. Love it.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

I suppose it is a sunrise or sunset under the bridge - very nice implementation!

Ernst


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Agree, Ernst... All that color beneath but none above confuses the eye. I like the red woodwork and textural stones.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

It is supposed to be fall color back there, it isn't as bright as in the photo maybe I need to work it some more, thanks for the C&C


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

I think I see... The slightly dark line in what we see as a sunset/rise is the waterline, waayyy back there. I suspect the dimness of the FG trees caused us to misinterpret.


----------

